# Jacknic Kennel and PCA



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow oh wow oh wow my boy Jacknic's Big Love, proves himself again going third in the 9-12 mth class at PCA as my first entry! I am such a proud Momma and "Billy" again lives up to his name, I SO love this boy! Photo of him on the big lawn with his handler Chelsay Paul, who by the way does an awesome job. :amen:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Stunning dog!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kathy I am so happy for you! Gigantic congratulations to you, Billy and Chelsay!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What a lovely dog! He looks so black.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so happy for you. I was keeping an eye out for him and his success. His dam, Sugar, is my Phoenix's litter mate! I've been showing his picture to everyone as Phoenix's nephew! Congrats!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

How wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Such a handsome boy! Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

"Im too sexy for my shirt..."


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

He looked wonderful and deserved the placing!! Congrats!


----------

